# New Laker forum description



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

As you can see our current title will be obselete by mid-June. Anyone want to make suggestions on what our new title should be? We'll leave this until a new champion is crowned and go with the most popular suggestion.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The Beginning Of A New Dynasty.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Our pride will never fall.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

3 and Out


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Strive to Revive!


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

life goes on


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Our pride will never fall.


I second Damian's or something along those lines if anyone can think of something with a lil more ring.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> I second Damian's or something along those lines if anyone can think of something with a lil more ring.



too melodramatic..it would make me cry like Kobe


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Continuing the (great) Laker tradition

Its not over to the fat lady sings!


Pride, Heart, and determination- 3 components to the Lakers success


The Kobe/Shaq show


One more time!


-Just some ideas.........hope you dont mind a non Laker fan suggesting


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Some ideas playing off Damians:


Our pride has never left, our team is still the best

Our fans are full of pride, lets get ready for another playoff(or championship) ride


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i think mine Kicks butt...its positive and still maintains dignity and toughness. If i had my druthers it would be


THE KO-ME AND SNACK SHOW 


But i digress:grinning: :yes:


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Our pride has never left, our team is still the best
> 
> Our fans are full of pride, lets get ready for another playoff(or championship) ride


I like both of those, great ring to it. A little long compared to some of the other ones but still great.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

CAN WE GET A 3RD SCORER!

NO MORE TEARS

KEEP HOPE ALIVE!

RUNNING ON EMPTY

SHACK NEEDS DR. PHIL

A RETURN TO EXCELLENCE

TO BE THE MAN YOU HAVE TO BEAT THE MAN

OUR SEASON STARTS NOW!

PATH TO GLORY!



A NEW DYNASTY RISING!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

back with avengence!

the new season starts today!

Kobe and Shaq start over.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*suggestion*

Due to Kupchak's promises to bring in new players this offseason....


*The Lakers Reloaded*


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: suggestion*



> Originally posted by <b>cmd34</b>!
> *The Lakers Reloaded*


Haha, I like that. Nice and simple.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I like Vintage's _The Kobe/Shaq Show_.

Simple, yet to the point.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakers Reloaded is awesome.


Put "Coming Soon : Lakers Reloaded"


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

maybe reloaded when they sign someone of significance but its a little too permature atm

the shaq/kobe show 

seems the best and most accurate.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*from the lakers GM*

WE WILL REGROUP


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Since the lakers have more titles than the other 13 Western Conference teams combined I suggest- "Best in the West"


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Since the lakers have more titles than the other 13 Western Conference teams combined I suggest- "Best in the West"


Naah... I don't like it for some reason. :grinning:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

How many championships do the Lakers have? 9 or 14? Do you count the ones from Minneapolis?

Either way, how about, "Fourteen Championships and counting..."


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I count the Minny ones, even if you don't the other 13 Western Conference teams only have 7 titles combined. 2 by the Warriors, 2 by the Rockets and the Spurs *, Blazers and Sonics have one each.

* 50 games due to lockout. :grinning:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

We need a 3rd scorer!


----------



## Lakers-14xChampions (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, you have to count the 5 titles the Lakers won in Mineapolis, b/c it is the franchise Lakers that one them. So 9 Titles in L.A. + 5 Titles in Minneapolis=14 Titles. 



I also like,"14 and Counting" Celtics beware


The C's have 16, and we are only 2 Titles behind. If we reload our team, I think we could 3-Peat again, which would put L.A. ahead of the Celtics w/17 Titles!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

"The Lakers Reloaded" sounds real tyte.. let's use that..! 
If not, the one "14 and Counting" sounds pretty cool too...


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*KOBE'S TEAM*

KOBE'S TEAM


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I like...

Lakers Reloaded

Kobe/Shaq show

and...

Back with Avengence


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

I like "Reborn" 
or "Reborn As a TEAM" with team emphasized


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Lakers Reloaded is awesome.
> 
> 
> Put "Coming Soon : Lakers Reloaded"


Yeah, that one is great.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*laker forum description suggestion*

Lakers Reloaded: The Road Back to the Bling Bling

Lakers Reloaded: The Road Back to the Rings


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

our pride will never fall


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I count the Minny ones, even if you don't the other 13 Western Conference teams only have 7 titles combined. 2 by the Warriors, 2 by the Rockets and the Spurs *, Blazers and Sonics have one each.
> 
> * 50 games due to lockout. :grinning:


13 titles plus *

* a title BEFORE the NBA even incorporated. :grinning:

BTW, I like this one:

<b>Reloaded and Relentless</b>


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Undefeated w/ a healthy shaq and kobe bryant who score 40 ppg


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I still like "The Kobe/Shaq Show." It's simple and to the point.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I personally do not like "the Kobe/Shaq show" because it reminds me of the mistakes management/ownership made this last year. I felt their mentallity of we will be okay as long as we have those 2 was our downfall.


I still vote for "The Lakers Reloaded"


----------

